# Please HELP. READ Don't know where to go!



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Please READ I need ADVICE!!

Last night I found a GSD, seems to be purebred, bigger fella. Little slender (he may have not eaten for a little bit recently it seems). Had a name on the collar and a phone number. Once I got into the light I saw that he had either been A) beaten, B) hit by a car, or C) attacked. He had a few open wounds on his face (around the left side of his right eye if you were looking at him, like a half moon), and the top of his nose was the same way about in the middle and it was pretty **** swollen. 

Got him into the back of the truck once he decided to jump up after coercing him a little bit. He was clearly in shock, the wounds were almost fresh. Definately happened within the past 2 hours.

The phone number was canceled and all it said was "unavailable". After about 3 hours I called a family friend that was a vet, he checked him out said he could be fine, probably just got thumped by a car. The swelling has reduced phenomenally and his wounds are starting to close. Other than this he was in mostly bad shape. Looked like he hadn't been brushed, tufts of hair everywhere, (mind you it stays 100 degree + here mostly in the summer), dirt ridden, etc.

The **** part: I couldn't get through so I paid multiple places to track down this dogs owner (reverse phone lookup, etc.), I just wanted to get the guy back home. Found 3 new numbers, an address, and an online profile on the dude. It'd be safe to assume that he's a tweak, he was also a avid racing / Nascar fan. Through this I tracked down his racing profile, etc. and got his picture. The profile matched similarities to a forum post he had made, in which I found another user name made by him on the same forum with the new numbers I found. He did not answer these either. After multiple hours of trying to contact, I went to the listed address that I could find, seems he had moved 2-3 times within the last year. Eventually got pointed to him from someone that knew him on that side of town, and once I got there he was out front working on a racing type car with a son or so. I knew that this must have been him (esp. after confirming it with a neighbor). It was, and he claimed to be this dude, however straight up right then and there denied ownership of the beautiful dog in front of two kids (seemed to be late teens). My mom was a former PD worker, so I threw the name her way and I guess she remembers him by name on multiple occasions as being a complete scumbag. This guy was a sorry excuse for a human being. The dog was running towards home when I found him. My side of town dead ends at farm fields, the only thing I can think of is that this guy dropped his dog off out in the fields.....

He looked at me like he was surprised this dog was alive, or that I had found it, or maybe even that I found the house. I know it's his dog because the number on the collar, and the collar was a Nascar driver collar which he stated on that forum that was his favorite driver. He almost seemed agitated, and wanted to fight in a way. None-the-less I just left. I went and bought the dog a bag of Nutro until I can see what I can do with him for now, and either get him in my house or to a good home. He has no chip, and I don't think he's even registered in the city, but he is neutered. 

Gentle happy guy, he seems to be 3, maybe 4. Fully grown, as far as I can tell, seems to have a little puppy left in him. I got down on the floor and was rolling around with him and all he wanted to do was lick my face and me to scratch his belly. It made him so happy I feel like he didn't even get what he deserved. I want to give him the best I can, which is why I will not take him to the shelter's in my city. The kill rate is ridiculous and they are extremely over populated. He is currently staying at a friends that has a good yard for him and house / doggy door so he can recover a little bit. They have no dogs to bother him, and he has been sleeping a lot today. He knows some commands, and listens EXTREMELY well. I had even taught him wait this morning on a walk, after 3 tries.

All he wants is a loyal owner, someone to stick by him, he hadn't left my side once even when I went to the bathroom / outside. He was almost thankful to be inside in the cool air, just snoozing away on the carpet. He was dead asleep and woke up to follow me. There's no guarantee of the life he will have if I find him a home and he deserves nothing less of what I, or any other good owner will give him, especially after what has happened. He needs a life commitment, and deserves it. I haven't brought him home because I have a 10 month old Terrier Mix / Pom that I rescued just last November. I haven't had them meet because the wound on the nose, and I know it's sensitive because he whimpers when he tried to lift up my arm for a pet with it, and I don't want my little terrier to accidentally hit it, etc. For some reason I am pretty confident that they will get along, and could definitely work out together. I just need some advice on the situation. What do you guys think as GSD owners ?

EDIT: I will be monitoring this thread pretty actively until I figure out the situation. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What is your location? Hopefully someone can point you to a rescue in your area.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would suggest contacting a German Shepherd rescue group for help. They will screen any prospective homes to make sure they are a good match and usually also will take the dog back if the owners ever can't keep him in the future (actually most REQUIRE the dog be returned to them if that happens.)


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you want to keep him?
I think if I found him and could give him a good home, I would do all I could to keep him if he got a long well with my dog I already had.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. Start with googling German Shepherd rescues in your area. If you can't find one, branch out a little. Some rescues are regional. If you still have trouble finding a group, there are all-breed rescues that might be willing to help. Thank you for helping this boy. Now to get him away from that awful "man".


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

I am currently looking at shelters around the area, even multiples up and down the state. (California). However I am also considering adopting him as well, I know I can provide him with the home he needs, and he will be nothing short of satisfied. He truly is amazing. I KNEW the second he jumped in the truck, I just KNEW that that owner wasn't going to claim him. I tried not to think like that for his sake but there wasn't a doubt in my mind that he was unwanted. Especially after finding out the information I did, there's no way he went across town on freeways, etc. 20+ miles, especially the way he was going when I found him. He was going FROM the fields TOWARDS town (through our neighborhood, which is the first set of houses). Extremely disoriented.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Poor boy!! His previous owner was obviously a douche and should never own a dog again! I guess the first question is- Do you want to keep him?? Personally, if he got along with my other dog, that is what I would do. He obviously is bonding to you already. If you can't keep him then I agree with finding a rescue to take him and they will find him a great furever home.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Kaitadog said:


> I agree with everyone else. Start with googling German Shepherd rescues in your area. If you can't find one, branch out a little. Some rescues are regional. If you still have trouble finding a group, there are all-breed rescues that might be willing to help. Thank you for helping this boy. Now to get him away from that awful "man".


Doing so as we speak. There are definitely some possibilities, and one that families in close cooperation with a dalmation shelter that I had adopted from in 95 or so.

"Man" is right, this guy claimed to be one, I don't understand how someone could do this. Strictly coward. I mean I can maybe understand how bad the economy was at one point, and you had to lose things, as well as I. But I would never once consider this, and not even acknowledging my companion?! I would have been satisfied if he didn't want him...but no he had to flat out deny him. The dog is one of the best I've ever seen or had.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh and Welcome to the forum!! Also, we love pictures (hint, hint)!!


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Poor boy!! His previous owner was obviously a douche and should never own a dog again! I guess the first question is- Do you want to keep him?? Personally, if he got along with my other dog, that is what I would do. He obviously is bonding to you already. If you can't keep him then I agree with finding a rescue to take him and they will find him a great furever home.


I have a feeling he was more than that. Like I said, my mom knew him from back in the day by name as she was dispatch / detective, and said he was a complete complete dirtbag.

That is the first thing that comes to mind; I just can't fathom dropping him off anywhere else, no matter the place. I am E-Mailing some shelters for opinions as well, trying to get him set up for the next possible place if it doesn't work out. Next home screen would be 100% necessary as some shelters do require, and has been stated. Either way he will have nothing short of a wonderful home, and once he is fully recovered in a day or two they will probably meet and see if they get along. I do love the big guy already though, he's such a nice boy:wub: I don't understand how someone could do that to him. I've had BY FAR extremely worse dogs over the years.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

It sounds -to me--that you have yourself a new dog. Why don't we just skip ahead to how to make sure that the introductions go well? What's the gender of the 10 mth old and how is its temperament with other dogs. Begin the intro over a distance in neutral territory. Have your friends help.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

*Pictures!*

The first one on the grass is him before his bath, his whole body's hair was like this, worse on the sides. Just matted, he cooled down so much after a bath and a proper comb.


EDIT: In the second picture you can see his swollen nose, as the marks on top of it where it was bleeding. His eye is a bit harder to see with nothing more than an iPhone camera. I'll see if I can't get something better up of him soon.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

blehmannwa said:


> It sounds -to me--that you have yourself a new dog. Why don't we just skip ahead to how to make sure that the introductions go well? What's the gender of the 10 mth old and how is its temperament with other dogs. Begin the intro over a distance in neutral territory. Have your friends help.


 :thumbup:


I've never understood how people can just drop animals off and then the animal either starves or gets hit waiting on their "beloved" owner to come back. To make matters worse sounds like the man you discribe is teaching his kids the same thing


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! I agree, I think you have a new dog. Pick out a name and then peole here can help you with the introductions.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> It sounds -to me--that you have yourself a new dog. Why don't we just skip ahead to how to make sure that the introductions go well? What's the gender of the 10 mth old and how is its temperament with other dogs. Begin the intro over a distance in neutral territory. Have your friends help.


I am moving up into the mountains in about a month as well and I am competent that he, and my Terrier are going to LOVE it if it works out.

They will be introduced on neutral territory as all my other dogs usually are. The gender of both is male. I had temperament problems with the Terrier with myself and my roommate, which was a lot of his puppy still, and he has since grown out of (pretty well for 10 months), as well as me consistently working with training him. He tries to play a little badass, but he is extremely sensitive underneath his skin. The only thing I had trouble with his teaching was my communication to him, and him understanding what I was meaning which we have overcome.

As far as other dogs, when we walk and run he usually minds his manners even when other dogs don't. He has a couple friends, and he LOVES to play but I'm more concerned with how harsh the big guy might be, especially when my little one will want to play sometimes. He is extremely gentle though for his size, it's just more of a concern with laying down the line of what is acceptable and what is not between the two, the little one being somewhat of a puppy still as well. The little one has a small breed buddy he plays with, and has met with multiple large breeds, and played with one, so it's not a new concept for him.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I've never understood how people can just drop animals off and then the animal either starves or gets hit waiting on their "beloved" owner to come back. To make matters worse sounds like the man you discribe is teaching his kids the same thing


He actually called me back, and asked who I was. I told him the person that went to his house, etc. And he goes.

"What'd you say?? The dog had a note with my number on it ?"
Meanwhile his kids are laughing in the background....who knows at what or whatever, but none the less.
No dumbass..the dog had a tag with your old number your worthless dirtbag......I didn't tell him that I just bull****ted with him and got off the phone, he strictly didn't care and had not one interest.

Part of me is concerned that maybe since he changed his number someone else got it and bought the dog / collar. But they usually don't give out numbers that fast, and I confirmed that he had the number in late 2010. Not to mention the collar / Nascar fan links.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> He's gorgeous!! I agree, I think you have a new dog. Pick out a name and then peole here can help you with the introductions.


Thanks ! =D

His name is Rocko (as printed on the tag, with the Phone number beneath). I don't want anything to do with this old guy (owner), AT ALL. He will be bought a new nice leather leash, and collar tomorrow.

I was thinking about changing his name because of this, he definitely doesn't deserve something that someone like that gave him. But it is his name, and who he recognizes himself to be so I came up with a better plan to just change the spelling to "Rocco" which I feel better about. I thought of something somewhat close to changing the pronunciation, but I think the spelling is just a better choice for him personally. Not to mention he is one of my favorite characters in any movie ("Funny Man" Rocco in Boondock Saints.")


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I think that you sound like a great person, and if possible you should keep him. You'd be a great owner for him. I admire you for all you went through to locate this dead beat owner. Thanks for caring so much about this GSD!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

He probably called to try to figure out why you took all the trouble to track him down and what you were going to do about it. 
I'd just forget about him, and not even take another call from him. 
Make sure you let us know how the introductions go between him and the little guy. 
Any name ideas yet?


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I think that you sound like a great person, and if possible you should keep him. You'd be a great owner for him. I admire you for all you went through to locate this dead beat owner. Thanks for caring so much about this GSD!


Thank you! This is currently in consideration as well as a shelter. I want the perfect home for him and make sure I am able to give it (to him and my little one) before he is adopted.

Much appreciated on the comments and advice! I also adore your Chocolate Lab, I have only ever owned Labs and Dalmatians (minus my Terrier) until this big guy came into my life last night! BEAUTIFUL dogs!


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> He probably called to try to figure out why you took all the trouble to track him down and what you were going to do about it.
> I'd just forget about him, and not even take another call from him.
> Make sure you let us know how the introductions go between him and the little guy.
> Any name ideas yet?


Yep read a couple posts down, his name was on the collar. I just wasn't sure if he would consider it morally right of me to change his name! Hence why I settled on the spelling for now. :blush:

I have, and won't be taking another call. I'm just worried the deadbeat might come back and try to sue me for stealing his dog or something stupid, you never know from someone like that. I mean if he even had the money to do it, I have his neighbor's, and old house owner's testimony.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

FunnyManRoc said:


> Yep read a couple posts down, his name was on the collar. I just wasn't sure if he would consider it morally right of me to change his name! Hence why I settled on the spelling for now. :blush:
> 
> I have, and won't be taking another call. I'm just worried the deadbeat might come back and try to sue me for stealing his dog or something stupid, you never know from someone like that. I mean if he even had the money to do it, I have his neighbor's, and old house owner's testimony.


I saw that after I posted. 
I bet you don't hear anything more from him, but you're right you never know what those type people will do. 
I know alot of us go out of our way to find the right dog or puppy, but sometimes somehow I think they just find or pick us instead. 
You sound like just what he needs, I hope it all works out.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> I saw that after I posted.
> I bet you don't hear anything more from him, but you're right you never know what those type people will do.
> I know alot of us go out of our way to find the right dog or puppy, but sometimes somehow I think they just find or pick us instead.
> You sound like just what he needs, I hope it all works out.


This is correct; sad reality though, but best us move past all that and work with what we have now.

Very true, it seems sometimes like they tend to just fall into place.
Thank you for the support, and reassurance. I just want to give him the best I can, especially after knowing (to an extent) what he has gone through already; however there is nothing much I can do except give him a new wonderful life. Police won't do anything because I can't prove ownership for the most part. 

Thanks for the kind wishes! As of now I'm researching more on shelters and making preparations to see what's the best way / if the introduction will go right between the two. Will keep updated!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it's going to be quite difficult finding placement for a german shepherd dog right now, every rescue i know of is just about completely overwhelmed. also, and i only skimmed the thread so forgive me if i read wrong...but don't confuse "shelter" and "rescue". if you turn him in to a "shelter" (you're in california?), i can almost guarantee it will not be a good situation for him. at all. good luck to you in whatever you decide to do. bless your heart rocco.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

katieliz said:


> it's going to be quite difficult finding placement for a german shepherd dog right now, every rescue i know of is just about completely overwhelmed. also, and i only skimmed the thread so forgive me if i read wrong...but don't confuse "shelter" and "rescue". if you turn him in to a "shelter" (you're in california?), i can almost guarantee it will not be a good situation for him. at all. good luck to you in whatever you decide to do. bless your heart rocco.


Thanks for the read! I had come to that conclusion; some places I've E-Mailed said there is barely any room. I am not confused in the least; however I think I may have chose the wrong wording speaking of one of the two at one point :blush: Sorry about that. He will not be dropped off at a shelter; he will be with me for good, or go to a rescue or a family I know that will commit to this wonderful guy for the rest of his life.

Yes California, and almost all shelter's are no good here; even in the mildest situation. It is really sad. I had computed the math out of shelter kills from a newspaper article I read in town; it was remarkable. In the 100's, maybe even in the thousands....PER DAY. I was simply astonished. There was close to 1 dog for every 4 or 5 people if I remember correctly.

Thank you, and yes god bless Rocco. God knows he's at least in good hands now and I will make sure it remains that way; with me and my little one or at a rescue.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

FunnyManRoc said:


> I was thinking about changing his name because of this, he definitely doesn't deserve something that someone like that gave him. But it is his name, and who he recognizes himself to be so I came up with a better plan to just change the spelling to "Rocco" which I feel better about.


IMO dogs don't really think of themselves in that way. Changing a dog's name is usually very quick and easy and they learn a new name quickly. I have owned and fostered quite a few dogs who had previously been strays and none of them had a problem with learning a new name (since we didn't know their old names). Most learned their new name in a day or two, a week at the most.

If you can't keep him, personally I would recommend contacting a GSD breed rescue if possible and next best would be an all-breed rescue, rather than a shelter. If you can find a German Shepherd rescue group but they are full, another possibility would be to offer to foster him for them if that would be something you think you could do.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Totally change the dog's name. He doesn't need the baggage. Rocko is an easy name to change from..find a name that you like--one syllable may be best--and add the "O" at the end for a bit--that's probably the sound that he recognizes. Try calling him Bingo or Otto and I'll bet he responds. 
O/T I've always wanted to name a dog "Batman."


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

I have to say thank you guys for the fast replies and for the support / help. I honestly can't explain how much it has stressed me out, much less him.



Chicagocanine said:


> IMO dogs don't really think of themselves in that way. Changing a dog's name is usually very quick and easy and they learn a new name quickly. I have owned and fostered quite a few dogs who had previously been strays and none of them had a problem with learning a new name (since we didn't know their old names). Most learned their new name in a day or two, a week at the most.
> 
> If you can't keep him, personally I would recommend contacting a GSD breed rescue if possible and next best would be an all-breed rescue, rather than a shelter. If you can find a German Shepherd rescue group but they are full, another possibility would be to offer to foster him for them if that would be something you think you could do.





blehmannwa said:


> Totally change the dog's name. He doesn't need the baggage. Rocko is an easy name to change from..find a name that you like--one syllable may be best--and add the "O" at the end for a bit--that's probably the sound that he recognizes. Try calling him Bingo or Otto and I'll bet he responds.
> O/T I've always wanted to name a dog "Batman."



Funny how we apply human characteristics to dogs, and it really is nothing how they think or act. I see what you mean. I haven't been put in the situation and didn't know it may be a quick change; will look into changing it and see if there's something he might like, with everything that's happened I'm sure he'll give me a sign of which he likes once I start saying some

I am comfortable with both; I do want to see if he is possibly a good fit with me and the household before anything. I truly feel like he's something extremely special. He definitely will end up in a GSD rescue if things do not work out, where I will know he will end up somewhere good. 

I like the idea about that. I do agree that he doesn't need the baggage; and it seems like a great idea. I'll have to find a name with him and see if it sticks!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds to me like this guy was sent to you for a reason. I say try the introductions and see how it goes. Thanks for saving him, he is a handsome boy!


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with what the others have said, seems to me, you have a loyal friend waiting to be there for you, call it fate.....kizmet or just *plain ol' mean't to be*..... either way...lucky, lovely dog, and good on you for caring as much as you do


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with the others that said to change him name- new name, new life. And I definitely agree that you should keep him! He found you for a reason


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope that it ends up that you can keep this boy!  I would suggest that if the original owner contacts you again, perhaps you could draw up a bill of sale for the dog. Maybe pay the man $50 or something. But this way you could own the dog outright and be done with worrying about him. I'm thinking the reason he may have contacted you was to get a feeling for if he could get money out of you somehow. Especially if you think he may be using drugs (is that what you meant by him being a "tweaker"?). 

I think Rocko found you because he needed you. Maybe you will find that you need him as well.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I agree with the others about a name change. Whenever I have a foster, I've changed the dog's name. New life, new name, because often the old name carries some baggage.... and dogs will learn their new name very quickly, and have good associations with it. Just say his new name, give him a treat, repeat repeat repeat... believe me, he'll know his new name within a day!

What part of California are you in?


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

I also agree abour the name change. I'm so glad that he found you to rescue him from his old life. Here's hoping the introductions go well & you can keep him


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

FunnyManRoc said:


> Doing so as we speak. There are definitely some possibilities, and one that families in close cooperation with a dalmation shelter that I had adopted from in 95 or so.
> 
> "Man" is right, this guy claimed to be one, I don't understand how someone could do this. Strictly coward. I mean I can maybe understand how bad the economy was at one point, and you had to lose things, as well as I. But I would never once consider this, and not even acknowledging my companion?! I would have been satisfied if he didn't want him...but no he had to flat out deny him.* The dog is one of the best I've ever seen or had*.


 
What a scumbag!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you found this guy!!! Looks like you really have decided to keep him from what you said above!

A neutered male, so you should be able to introduce your smaller dog via leash/crate for safety and with some time, the two should be fine! A couple of my very drivey females live with same sex small dogs (Haven with a Boston Terrier and Bengal with an elderly Pug!)so it is doable as long as the GSD is not an overly dominant personality - and he is probably not given your description...

Good luck, welcome to the forum  and keep us apprised!

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just read the rest of the topic....

Change his name, get him a new collar, and don't worry about the scumbag - he would have to prove the dog was his - if he never reported the dog "lost" to anyone - and why would he if he did dump him! - and you have a black and tan GSD named Max or Wolf or Sabre or whatever - he has no grounds to claim him...

Hope you are able to give him his forever home!

Lee


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it's pretty simple to CYA on the whole "stolen dog" fear. Put an "found" ad in the paper and let it run for a couple weeks. Most papers run these ads for free.

That way, you can prove that you attempted to find the owner and no one came forward.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

The dog picked you and came into your life for a reason. I vote, keep him. Name change worked for me too. My mixed breed is my neighbors' dog that he turned into the shelter. We adopted him and try to come up with something that was diff. but similar. Buster is now Gunner. Rocco could be "Rocket" or "Rocky"(especially since he kind of looks like a Sylvester Stallone wannabe right now. LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

FunnyManRoc said:


> I haven't been put in the situation and didn't know it may be a quick change; will look into changing it and see if there's something he might like, with everything that's happened I'm sure he'll give me a sign of which he likes once I start saying some


That's how we came up with my Golden's name. I found her as a stray and my mom started calling her different names to see if she responded to any. It was obvious none of them was her actual name and she didn't respond to any like it was the name she had before but when my mom said "Ginger" she acted happy like she really liked it so that was what I ended up calling her when I could not find her owners and ended up keeping her.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

In addition to possibly putting a 'found' ad if you register the dog and get him microchipped in your name (after you decide if you are keeping him for sure) then I don't think there will be much the old owner can do to prove the dog is his. Whatever you name him, that pup is lucky to have found you!


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Once again thank you guys for all the support and kinds words; it truly does mean a lot to have such a kind community right there at my fingertips ready to help. I can't explain how much it has helped me in the last 2 days.



Good_Karma said:


> I hope that it ends up that you can keep this boy!  I would suggest that if the original owner contacts you again, perhaps you could draw up a bill of sale for the dog. Maybe pay the man $50 or something. But this way you could own the dog outright and be done with worrying about him. I'm thinking the reason he may have contacted you was to get a feeling for if he could get money out of you somehow. Especially if you think he may be using drugs (is that what you meant by him being a "tweaker"?).
> 
> I think Rocko found you because he needed you. Maybe you will find that you need him as well.


Yes that is what I was referring too. I strictly don't want to talk to him or even see him, much less pay him $50 for the gas he used to dump this boy. He didn't even claim that it was even his, I mean it was flat out no and he hardly even second look at him; so lawfully there is nothing he can do if he ever TRIED to.

I do believe I need him as well which is how he came into my life; it was just so weird. The second he jumped up into the bed I knew that that owner wasn't going to claim him. I just KNEW and I can't explain how. I KNEW how something was going to work out and happen, and it did, which is why I think he was meant to come into my hands.



Dainerra said:


> it's pretty simple to CYA on the whole "stolen dog" fear. Put an "found" ad in the paper and let it run for a couple weeks. Most papers run these ads for free.
> 
> That way, you can prove that you attempted to find the owner and no one came forward.


 Definitely will; have been scouring the newspaper and craigslist for the past 2 days. Part of me still thinks that the dog is just too good of a guy for someone to dump, and I'm still looking for families that could've lost him while on vacation or something. But I haven't even seen one ad for a GSD. Not to mention that most found dogs in the city go unclaimed and have to be taken to the very very bad place.



spidermilk said:


> In addition to possibly putting a 'found' ad if you register the dog and get him microchipped in your name (after you decide if you are keeping him for sure) then I don't think there will be much the old owner can do to prove the dog is his. Whatever you name him, that pup is lucky to have found you!


There really is; and I doubt a dirtbag like that would even care. What really sucks is nothing can be done about animal cruelty because I cannot prove the dog is his, and I didn't see him dump / with the dog at any point in time. He will be in safe hands!

So far I've got this list of names:
Amos
Gunther
Cosmo
Otto
Barrett
Magnus or maybe Titus?
Rocky, and Max thanks to the post above :hug:

The last two not so much; but those are the ones that have kind of stuck on my head.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

FunnyManRoc said:


> So far I've got this list of names:
> Amos
> Gunther
> Cosmo
> ...


I think he looks like a Titus.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I think he looks like a Titus.


Titus and Magnus fit him so well; they both just seemed so masculine and perfect for his size.
**** also means Giant in Greek. Had a couple other's lined up and whatnot for him, similar to that.

Amos in Hebrew is Strength + Courage.
Cosmo because he was just otherworldly;
Otto - something similar.
Engel which is German for angel.
Barrett which means bear like
Magnus means great in Greek

then in addition I had some Germanic names picked out; Ausdauer, Tragen, (German for endurance or endure, respectively.) 

Gunther was Old Norse for Warrior
And Leonard was Germanic for bold lion.

Also did really dig Max and Rocky though=] Am open to suggestions; going to see which one he possibly likes today, and see if ones sticks !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So are you keeping him? Give him a name you picked out, get him microchipped in your name and spend a long happy life together. He obviously needs you!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the name Titus. Or Max.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I vote for Titus!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How about Rocket??? I think you should keep him, it sounds like he and you were meant to find each other..))


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

FunnyManRoc said:


> I do believe I need him as well which is how he came into my life; it was just so weird. The second he jumped up into the bed I knew that that owner wasn't going to claim him. I just KNEW and I can't explain how. I KNEW how something was going to work out and happen, and it did, which is why I think he was meant to come into my hands.


This really choked me up and warmed by heart. It was meant to be. I'm so happy for you and Titus (I have a feeling). 

You sound very intelligent and extremely knowledgable about dogs so I'm sure you'll figure it out. But, if you want advice on how to introduce a rescue to your existing dog, there are a lot of experienced people that can help you. And there are things you can do to minimize issues during the transition. 

God bless you all.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I like Leo, short for the Leonard you listed. 
It makes me think of a big animal full of love. 
the way I've seen GSD's use their paws sometimes reminds me of a lion too.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Magnus or Titus too. 
I think you have found yourself a new dog!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He looks like an "Owen" to me!
Sheilah


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> I like Magnus or Titus too.
> I think you have found yourself a new dog!





Freestep said:


> I think he looks like a Titus.





Mac's Mom said:


> This really choked me up and warmed by heart. It was meant to be. I'm so happy for you and Titus (I have a feeling).
> 
> God bless you all.


The feeling was right. I think we settled on Titus! He seemed to get a bit excited when I said that. 
Took him on a walk and his demeanor sort of changed a little bit after; not sure he was ready for the surroundings, or change perhaps. It really wore him out, mentally I could tell which led to physically. He's been breathing a little heavily but the vet did say he was fine after checking the breathing after he was hit. He also had a little bit of trouble eating; he will eat if he's extremely hungry, but at one point I had to hand feed some to him and then stand next to him to get Titus to eat about 2 cups or so. He went and ate another sometime later tonight.
I bought him a giant rope to play with, and it seems he doesn't really know how. He just kind of gums it like he was taught not to bite at all. He'll pick it up then drop it and look at other things / lay down. If I'm not playing with the rope as well he almost thinks it's not ok.

I also noticed his favorite thing to do and the one thing that made him wag his tail, and him the happiest as far as body language, etc. was chasing flys out on the back concrete patio. I don't know why but I have a feeling he was neglected and possibly made use of his time doing this. He has a little bit of a hard time with pulling, especially to smell, which we are working on as well, but it was a bit hard with the walk today which I was saying earlier. I'm waiting on the intro for now; Titus nose is still sore, I accidentally touched it while petting him today and he whimpered, it has to be really bothersome. He won't use the doggie door as a result right now. (I'm pretty sure he has it figured out though.)

Tips on the introduction would be great; I can provide any information needed. I have a cage, and a muzzle if needed for Titus, however I don't think it will be needed, and I don't want to put it on his nose after all this. Just a bit hesitant because of the possible couple year age difference, etc. He shows no signs of aggression, and he hasn't barked yet. The Terrier tends to be a little hyper; he's not too bad at all. But loves to play, and I just wouldn't want him too bothersome with Titus if he happened to be laying down, etc. Not to mention Titus gentle factor with little dogs. He seems to be fine, but you never know when my Terrier, Yoda, would be sprinting around him if they were playing. Thoughts would be great, you guys have helped so much so far.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

What an amazing story to read. I think this poor dog cried out to God for someone who would love him and that's why you were "chosen" to be his new owner. The two of you perhaps are meant to be together.

By the way, Rocco is the Italian word for Roque, as in Saint Roque. He is the patron saint of sick people and invalids, because St. Roque, as a poor, franciscan friar, wandered as a pilgrim through Italy in the early 1300's. He stopped in villages which were afflicted with the plague, and took care of suffering people and nursed them back to health. "San Rocco" as the Italians call him, is still one of the most favorite saints in Italy and a very popular name for a guy.

Since your dog was a "wandering pilgrim," perhaps it would have been a good idea to keep the name "Rocco" for him (no doubt that "San Rocco" might have led him to you ).

In addition to welcoming you to the forums, I want to express my strongest gratitude for your kindness to this beautiful dog. I am also wondering if the nose injury might be some kind of damage to his sinuses. They say that when a dog's sinuses are injured and recovering, they become listless and have low energy, and they also lose some of their appetite because the food doesn't smell as enticing. I'm just wondering.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I wonder if the lack of eating is from the fact he can't smell very well. Also if your feeding a hard kibble it might hurt to crunch it right now. If you are feeding kibble have you tried some warm water on it? It will soften it a bit and make the smell stronger.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If Titus' nose is that sore, I would not introduce Yoda to him at all. Wait until Titus' nose has healed and can be touched without him crying in pain. Wait until he has recovered because, if Yoda touches his nose (and all dogs use their noses in greetings), he might unintentionally hurt Titus and get a response that would not otherwise happen. A negative introduction could set the stage for difficultlies that none of you need. Has Titus seen a vet for a second visit since you rescued him? You might want to have his nose looked at specifically.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

CaliBoy said:


> What an amazing story to read. I think this poor dog cried out to God for someone who would love him and that's why you were "chosen" to be his new owner. The two of you perhaps are meant to be together.
> 
> By the way, Rocco is the Italian word for Roque, as in Saint Roque. He is the patron saint of sick people and invalids, because St. Roque, as a poor, franciscan friar, wandered as a pilgrim through Italy in the early 1300's. He stopped in villages which were afflicted with the plague, and took care of suffering people and nursed them back to health. "San Rocco" as the Italians call him, is still one of the most favorite saints in Italy and a very popular name for a guy.
> 
> ...


This was very interesting to read; and almost makes me wonder if he was meant to have the name, and especially come right into my arms. I do love the story, and it is a great one, but as others said I don't think he needs the baggage. As great a name is Rocco is and the story that could possibly be behind it; I need to remove him of all baggage. He's too kind of a guy for his old life.



vat said:


> I wonder if the lack of eating is from the fact he can't smell very well. Also if your feeding a hard kibble it might hurt to crunch it right now. If you are feeding kibble have you tried some warm water on it? It will soften it a bit and make the smell stronger.





WVGSD said:


> If Titus' nose is that sore, I would not introduce Yoda to him at all. Wait until Titus' nose has healed and can be touched without him crying in pain. Wait until he has recovered because, if Yoda touches his nose (and all dogs use their noses in greetings), he might unintentionally hurt Titus and get a response that would not otherwise happen. A negative introduction could set the stage for difficultlies that none of you need. Has Titus seen a vet for a second visit since you rescued him? You might want to have his nose looked at specifically.


Yes Yoda will be held off on the introduction; I am worried about him swatting his nose (he tends to be paw friendly), or possibly hitting it will sniffing or trying to playfully play. I don't want him to feel replaced but I have another big big feeling that they will just be best friends and will love each other. Yoda loves when other dogs are around to play. 

He has not seen a second vet; however when I went the first time that was more of my primary concern and it was addressed as being OK; just would take time. The swelling has reduced phenomenally though, and I think it is getting better day by day; however it could be complications with his sinuses, which does possibly explain his eating. Also I came to the conclusion (idk why I hadn't thought before), that Titus jaw also might be a little hurt. We mix in a little bit of warm water with his food, but he just decides to leave it until he wants, or until I'm right there.

He probably has a couple more days on healing; and a couple more before he can be walked and introduced I imagine. Looking up the best ways to do this, i.e. neutral ground, tiring walk, etc. currently; (have a cage as well) and hoping things will all work out on their own the right way!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

We mix in either chicken broth or the juice out of a can of green beans if we need to encourage a dog to eat.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cat food works wonders too. Must be something about the smell. I've put a few teaspoons in his food when he wouldn't eat. Worked every time. 

And I'm so happy to hear you are keeping him. I am a firm believer in "everything happens for a reason". You have just confirmed that belief.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would also recommend getting him tested for heartworm.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Great story  It sounds like it was meant to be.

If you think he was hit by a car, it may be best to keep the walks short and to the point until he has had time to heal. 

Definitely wait a few weeks to introduce your two boys. Introduce in neutral territory and take them on long walks together. The walks help them bond. Always supervise when they are out and about together in case you have to intervene. I would keep them separate at first, then after they are walking nicely together, let them play at home. Make sure that neither dog is bullying the other. 

Also, be prepared for a temperament change as soon as Titus adjusts to his new home. Try not to panic, it is just him getting comfortable and trying to figure out where he stands in his new life.
I would also take him to a vet and get him tested for HW (especially if you think he was left outside a lot). I wouldn't get him vaccinated at all right now, but I don't believe in vaccinating for Bordatella . I say that because some vets will try to get him UTD as soon as you take him, but you don't want to do that yet as his system may be compromised. Maybe just rabies after he heals.

Good luck with your boy and thanks for giving him a good home; he's handsome! More pics please!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow...what an amazing, heartwarming story! After reading all of your posts, it sounds like you are an incredibly insightful and responsible dog owner. Your new boy, whatever his name ends up being, will be one LUCKY dog if he gets to have a forever home with you.

Thank god Captain Scumbag is out of the picture...I wouldn't even worry about him anymore. Focus on the future...it will be incredible...GSDs are so much fun! 

I agree with the posters above, make sure that he is completely healed before introducing to your puppy. Also, make sure that you get him HW tested and on a preventative...including some sort of a flea/tick preventative regiment. DON'T do a bunch of vaccinations all at once, it will be too hard on his system. 

Introductions: make sure that when you do introduce them, it is in a neutral environment. Take them for a long walk. You may want your friend to help you, so that one of you can hold the leash of the GSD and one can hold the leash of the pup. 

When you finally have them in your house together, don't try to make them "friends" immediately. Be careful with things like eating around each other, toys, bones/chews, and unsupervised time together. It may take weeks for them to acclimate and be harmonious together. Patience and consistancy for both. 

Good luck!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

FunnyManRoc said:


> The first one on the grass is him before his bath, his whole body's hair was like this, worse on the sides. Just matted, he cooled down so much after a bath and a proper comb.
> 
> 
> EDIT: In the second picture you can see his swollen nose, as the marks on top of it where it was bleeding. His eye is a bit harder to see with nothing more than an iPhone camera. I'll see if I can't get something better up of him soon.


he would be mine , if I were you. what a handsome boy. thank you for taking him in .


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I would also recommend getting him tested for heartworm.


Due to where I am moving; he will be tested for Tapeworm and Heartworm, and put on medication before I move. The deer transmit it up in the Sierras, as well as Lyme disease from tics.



Franksmom said:


> We mix in either chicken broth or the juice out of a can of green beans if we need to encourage a dog to eat.


I used to do cottage cheese; Yoda loves it with a passion, but I didn't want to upset his stomach. I'll have to go pick up some chicken broth today; it seems he was table fed quite a bit, he is a really good beggar (he might've even been fed human for the last couple months he was there), I'll go pick some up and see how it does. Thanks for the suggestion!



Tbarrios333 said:


> Great story  It sounds like it was meant to be.
> 
> If you think he was hit by a car, it may be best to keep the walks short and to the point until he has had time to heal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea! Titus is too greatful of a dog to bully Yoda around I think; but Yoda might try a little to hard to get him to play which is what I'm worried about, especially with Titus temperament right now, and his nose. So we will wait about a week or two. He is trying to figure things out still; and can tell. He doesn't quite understand yet I don't think.

More pics to come later today!



Hillary_Plog said:


> Wow...what an amazing, heartwarming story! After reading all of your posts, it sounds like you are an incredibly insightful and responsible dog owner. Your new boy, whatever his name ends up being, will be one LUCKY dog if he gets to have a forever home with you.
> 
> Thank god Captain Scumbag is out of the picture...I wouldn't even worry about him anymore. Focus on the future...it will be incredible...GSDs are so much fun!
> 
> ...


Ok sounds great! Thanks for the kind words. Now do you think that I should be holding the leash of both? Perhaps maybe one dog would prefer me holding their leash or not? I was going to hold Titus' so that I make sure I can tell him no, etc. because he listens well if something were to happen. But I also want to be behind Yoda telling him it's ok and that as his master and leader they are to be friends.

Ok; I will try to keep them a bit separated, probably prolonged exposure to each other until they are 100% ready. Definately eat in two different spots, patience will be key! As due to the fact that Titus' doesn't really play I am hoping that Yoda will teach him how and he'll probably get a kick out of him! The dude loves to sprint full speed all over the house and yard with his ropes and stuffed animals!


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

He decided to show off a little bit of his playful side today! He seems to let out little whines or whimpers every now and then, really low like almost under his breath but you can tell that he is sort of looking for something or someone; or as if he was unsure of his situation. It was kind of upsetting and worrying, as I want him to do better, but I try not to project that I'm feeling that way onto him.

He decided to fetch for me today for about 5 minutes, but he likes to take the rope back to the door to go inside. Still hasn't used the doggy door, I think his nose is still a bit sore.

Pictures of him snoozing on the couch and being a funny guy! 
Oh! I measured him by chance today, just to see how big he is, as I really don't think his weight looks right on him (hard to know without a number), and due to the fact that I think he is under eating. However I did feed him today with warm water like I feed Yoda and he loved it!

He measures 27 or 28 inches from ground to his front shoulder; 28 inches from the back of his back thigh to his chest and his chest runs about 10-11 inches wide. His ribs definately stick out (not one by one, but you can easily see the cage when he's standing) I'm pretty sure he needs a little more weight on him.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like you and Titus are settling in just fine.  Good to hear that people out there really do care about dogs...unlike Titus' previous owner. 

For his cuts I would recommend using Vetericyn on them. Its painless and it won't bother is eye at all. Helps with the healing process.

He's a beautiful boy and very fortunate to have found you.  Keep us posted and keep those photos coming!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

That rolling over on his back is a great sign, means he is becoming comfortable and relaxed in your presence. My guy does that only when he and I are alone and he's super happy. Considering his recent trials and tribulations from what I can tell he is a resilient fellow. Be prepared, GSDs will grab hold of your heart and will not let go.

As to weight, you want to be able to see the ribs as a structure, not individually. GSDs should sport "hips" as it were. Lean is my favorite word for how they should look, not bony or thin but muscled with little excess fat. His joints will be better off in the long run if his weight is kept down.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

The second photo is heart-melting :wub: Thank you for being the person you are and giving him a second chance


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

if he's not in any pain then the little whines and whimpers that your talking about my just be his GSD breed, alot of them just seem to like to "talk"


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Love the photos, he looks very comfortable. I also agree Vetercyn is excellent on wounds. The whimpering its really hard to tell right now why he is doing it but keep in mind that GSD are very vocal, some more than others.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gsd's can be 'talkers',,Masi is a big time 'sniveler' as I call her,,


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

He is just so darn cute!

Gunner whimpers when he plays with certain toys. Sounds like a typical talker to me. If he's just playing when he whimpers, I'd chalk it up to just be vocal.

He looks great and I bet in no time he'll settle in just fine.


----------



## FunnyManRoc (Jul 10, 2011)

brembo said:


> That rolling over on his back is a great sign, means he is becoming comfortable and relaxed in your presence. My guy does that only when he and I are alone and he's super happy. Considering his recent trials and tribulations from what I can tell he is a resilient fellow. Be prepared, GSDs will grab hold of your heart and will not let go.
> 
> As to weight, you want to be able to see the ribs as a structure, not individually. GSDs should sport "hips" as it were. Lean is my favorite word for how they should look, not bony or thin but muscled with little excess fat. His joints will be better off in the long run if his weight is kept down.


Good to know; he may be a little lean, but defiantly not as underweight as I originally had thought! Good to know about his joints as well. Now I feed Blue Wilderness (I've just leaned more for grain-free over the recent years), should I put him on a Grained Food, or switch him to something with Glucosamine (I, believe, could be wrong?), etc. for his joints and joint support? Esp. since I cannot seem to find the Large Breed version of Wilderness.



Pattycakes said:


> Sounds like you and Titus are settling in just fine.  Good to hear that people out there really do care about dogs...unlike Titus' previous owner.
> 
> For his cuts I would recommend using Vetericyn on them. Its painless and it won't bother is eye at all. Helps with the healing process.
> 
> He's a beautiful boy and very fortunate to have found you.  Keep us posted and keep those photos coming!





vat said:


> Love the photos, he looks very comfortable. I also agree Vetercyn is excellent on wounds. The whimpering its really hard to tell right now why he is doing it but keep in mind that GSD are very vocal, some more than others.


Will do, I put on some Neosporin but I will have to pick up some Vetercyn today.



Franksmom said:


> if he's not in any pain then the little whines and whimpers that your talking about my just be his GSD breed, alot of them just seem to like to "talk"


It's mostly when one of us leaves, he will wait at the door looking and giving little whimpers every now and then. Extremely bonding dog; he just wants to be around you 24/7; go where you go.



JakodaCD OA said:


> gsd's can be 'talkers',,Masi is a big time 'sniveler' as I call her,,


Seems this way; I possibly picked up and called it a "whine / whimper" because he seems to be looking for something, but he very well may just be talking to me and getting settled in. GSD are definitely a little bit different in the breed range from what I'm used to. (Characteristics and personality wise), such great great and loving dogs.

Thanks for the kind words; he is doing OK. Going to start walks tomorrow or the day after!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

He's such a stud muffin! What a handsome guy. Can't wait to see what he looks like after a few months of TLC


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Pump him full of glucosamine and chondroitin, obviously a reasonable amount, it can't hurt and can only help.

With food, look into grain free and above all else CORN free. Food sensitivity seems to be of particular issue with GSDs, might want to start with one of the low ingredient kibbles (only the bare minimum of ingredients and you add the protein) and see if the guy has allergies. It's not cheap and it's not easy, but you will nail down any protein based allergy and then can settle on what foods to purchase. Banjo does not tolerate chicken very well in kibble, but does great with raw, go figure. 

It's a tough when a dog is just dropped in your lap, especially an animal that is as smart and demanding as a GSD can be. I had Border Collies prior to my GSD and I still had a steep learning curve, and BCs are a handful. Now that I'm in sync with my dog he's hardly any trouble day-to-day, keeps me laughing and just generally "belongs" here. Don't rush things, treat him with love and respect and in a while you will have a mindblowingly loyal companion.

*edit*

Noticed in your posts above that you can already see his bond forming. Just wait, it's nothing compared to to a few years down the road. There is a very good reason that people associate "loyal" with GSDs. It is in fact humbling how fiercely these mutts will attach themselves to you.


----------



## *fallen_angel81* (Feb 28, 2010)

such a sad situation!! ...they are majestic beings, and I thank god everyday for my guardian (TANGO) I hope things work out!!!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

What a blessing that you found this dog when you did - for both of you. Titus sounds like a wonderful dog and I hope that you have many wonderful years together! As he gets more comfortable with you and your home you will start to see new facets of his personality and while we've had 4 GSDs, no two have been the same and each has been wonderful in his/her own way. They love their humans and I can't imagine not having one or two in my life at all times!! 

He sounds like a pretty well behaved and gentle dog so hopefully he and your other dog will get along well. I'll leave the advice on introductions to others more knowledgeable!

Looking forward to hearing more about Titus - he's a gorgeous keeper!


----------

